# Nice Square-1 EO alg (2-gen)



## CatchO (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey, I found a new alg for an SQ1 EO case.




I suck at SQ1 but I can do this alg in sub2.
What do you think?


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice alg, but I prefer: -2,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 4,1 /. I can do that sub1.


----------



## Joël (Nov 20, 2010)

EO on a square1? What?


----------



## CatchO (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep that's shorter, but I suck at 'D' moves on SQ1, so I think I will stay at my own alg.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 20, 2010)

i like [1,0] / U' M2 U / [-1,0]


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 20, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> Nice alg, but I prefer: -2,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 4,1 /. I can do that sub1.


 


CatchO said:


> Yep that's shorter, but I suck at 'D' moves on SQ1, so I think I will stay at my own alg.



The alg which Mats posted only contains -1s and 1s, I don't see what's so difficult about doing -1s and 1s...


----------



## bucsan (Nov 20, 2010)

Your alg is bigger and take longer for me to do. I still prefer that one: "i like [1,0] / U' M2 U / [-1,0] ²"


----------



## Meep (Nov 20, 2010)

I use that alg in bandaged square-1 lol =P But I use (1,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,1) / for regular


----------



## blade740 (Nov 21, 2010)

(1,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah I teach beginners that alg for square-1, but the one Andrew posted is so much better. And if you suck at D or D' moves then you're screwed for solving square-1.


----------

